# How to make Mk4 Lower? Best mk4 Struts and rear bags?



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I currently have the full Airlift XL Kit.. I have aristos on, and when fully aired out, am still a good amount away from laying frame. 

Im still using my stock rear struts, and rear airlift bags. 

*What I need to know~*

- What are the best rear struts?
- What are the best rear bags?
- What Can i do to go lower? 

I really want to leave my fender liners in, but it seems like the front tires are crushing them once I go under 20lbs in the front. 
I also still have my FSB in, but If I stick my hand under the car its not even binding.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Things that can hold you up, notch passenger side, tie rod notch, fender liners either trimmed or removed, pench welds in the wheels well, trim the dogbone. Those are just pff the top of my head there could be more.


edit: trimmed subframe.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Easiest way to lay sub-frame is 17's, passenger's side notch, sub-frame trimmed so your control arms don't bind, tie-rod notches, fender liners out and pinch welds hammered/bent.

With 18's you'll need R32/TT or aftermarket spindles.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

What size are your tires? And fender liners make a big difference, take them out or cut them up.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

18/225/40 

I really dont want to remove my fender liners, I was thinking maybe there was a way I could cut them while still keeping them there to prevent dirt and water from going everywhere.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

swagen2101 said:


> 18/225/40
> 
> I really dont want to remove my fender liners, I was thinking maybe there was a way I could cut them while still keeping them there to prevent dirt and water from going everywhere.


Those tires are part of the issue, it's nearly impossible to lay with a 225/40 even with tons of cutting (without tt/r32 spindles).

You can cut the tops of the liners out and keep the bumper and door side filled in, it's what I do in winter. Take off your wheel and you'll see where to cut.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

What are the best rear bags to run and struts?


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

swagen2101 said:


> What are the best rear bags to run and struts?



i have a full airlift xl kit as well wheel spec: 17x8 (205/45/17), 17x9 (205/45/17)


lays frame daily with: frame notch, trimmed subframe, hammered pinch welds, modified fenderliners

rear lays on tire with idf drop plates.. or if you dont want those you can sut 1/4in off the top of the rear bag mount and that should give you enough drop


----------

